# 12 of the finest (unintentional) double-entendres



## Ikon66

1.. Ted Walsh - Horse Racing Commentator - 'This is really a lovely horse. I once rode her mother.'

2. New Zealand Rugby Commentator - 'Andrew Mehrtens loves it when Daryl Gibson comes inside of him.'

3. Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator - 'And this is Gregoriava from Bulgaria . I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing!'

4. Harry Carpenter at the Oxford-Cambridge boat race 1977 - 'Ah, isn't that nice. The wife of the Cambridge President is kissing the Cox of the Oxford crew.'

5. US PGA Commentator - 'One of the reasons Arnie ( Arnold Palmer) is playing so well is that, before each tee shot, his wife takes out his balls and kisses them. Oh my god !! What have I just said??'

6. Carenza Lewis about finding food in the Middle Ages on 'Time Team Live' said: 'You'd eat beaver if you could get it.'

7. A female news anchor who, the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman and asked, 'So Bob, where's that eight inches you promised me last night?' Not only did HE have to leave the set, but half the crew did too, because they were laughing so hard!

8. Steve Ryder covering the US Masters: 'Ballesteros felt much better today after a 69 yesterday.'

9. Clair Frisby talking about a jumbo hot dog on 'Look North' said: 'There's nothing like a big hot sausage inside you on a cold night like this. '

10. Mike Hallett discussing missed snooker shots on 'Sky Sports': 
'Stephen Hendry jumps on Steve Davis's misses every chance he gets.'

11. Michael Buerk on watching Philippa Forrester cuddle up to a male astronomer for warmth during BBC1's UK eclipse coverage remarked: 'They seem cold out there. They're rubbing each other and he's only come in his shorts.'

12. Ken Brown commentating on golfer Nick Faldo and his caddie Fanny Sunneson lining-up shots at the Scottish Open: 'Some weeks Nick likes to use Fanny; other weeks he prefers to do it by himself.


----------



## mighTy Tee

You are missing one, Brian Johnson's "The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey" which occurred when Michael Holding of the West Indies was bowling to Peter Willey of England in a Test match at The Oval in 1976.


----------



## j8keith

Classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

mighTy Tee said:


> You are missing one, Brian Johnson's "The bowler's Holding, the batsman's Willey" which occurred when Michael Holding of the West Indies was bowling to Peter Willey of England in a Test match at The Oval in 1976.


Apparently not true but this tells you were it came from:


----------



## clewb

Highly amusing. Don't get no. 6 though what am I missing?


----------



## X5TUU

clewb said:


> Highly amusing. Don't get no. 6 though what am I missing?


as in beaver being an alternative name for ladies parts 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=beaver


----------



## Grahamstt

The other good one was from a Crufts commentary....
"And now, here we have Mrs Smith with her magnificent schnauzer"


----------

